# Pioneer Opens Second Retail Store



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscope.com/article/...econd-retail-store-phoenix-area-400620_1.html


> Pioneer Electronics this week opened its second U.S. retail store, a 3,200 square-foot location in the Northeast Valley of Phoenix, Ariz. The company's first retail store opened in Orange County, Calif., in August of 2006.
> 
> Both stores carry various Pioneer products, including KURO plasma TVs, Blu-ray Disc players, mobile electronics, and even speaker and headphone products normally only available in Japan.


More....


----------

